# Tim Peaks In



## Tim (May 5, 2007)

Man its been a while since I peaked in over here now hasn't it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So whats up? How is everybody?


----------



## pinksugar (May 5, 2007)

hey tim. I've never heard of you before! what is with all the administrators with 'T' names? Tony and Tim and lord knows who else.

Nice to meet you anyway!


----------



## Tim (May 5, 2007)

T is ThaT cool of a leTTer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ThaTs why Tim and Tony have T's. We are ThaT cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirvinya (May 5, 2007)

Hi Tim! Haven't seen you for ages!


----------



## Princess6828 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Tim. I've never heard of you.


----------



## Aquilah (May 5, 2007)

Uh oh... Tim's back LOL! No wild stories this time though, okay? And nothing alcohol related


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2007)

well Hello Tim, so you are just as cool as Tony hey?








=O so you are God? nice to meet you, im Goddess


----------



## bella1342 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Tim! Wow... I guess I'm not around long enough... I never saw you before.


----------



## MindySue (May 5, 2007)

HI! so cool to see you for my first time ever!! hah


----------



## Ricci (May 5, 2007)

Heelo Tim Nice to meet u.. Iv been here a year almost looks like u been gone a year!


----------



## Aprill (May 5, 2007)

Hi, nice to meet you


----------



## dcole710 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Tim, nice to meet you, so how's it going?


----------



## Tim (May 5, 2007)

Things are going good now.



Got my life back in order and back taking class at college again.


----------



## Ashley (May 5, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Jesskaa (May 5, 2007)

well.. nice meeting you for the first time. haha!


----------



## bluebird26 (May 5, 2007)

nice to see ya again and easy on the alcohol


----------



## Shelley (May 5, 2007)

Hi Tim, nice to meet you


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 5, 2007)

Ive never seen you on here before. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Ricci (May 5, 2007)

How u get Admin? with 189 post? hehe


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2007)

What up Tim? Did ya bring the alcohol with ya?


----------



## KatJ (May 5, 2007)

hi tim, I'm kat


----------



## iyoung (May 5, 2007)

Hi Tim, nice to meet you!!


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2007)

Tim is a friend of mine when he helps me out. When he doesn't help me out, he's not a friend.


----------



## Tim (May 6, 2007)

*tim says success I have slowly been forgotten by some in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I brought beer tonight only becuase its cinco de mayo. Other then that I dont drink much anymore.


----------



## Tim (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tim is a friend of mine when he helps me out. When he doesn't help me out, he's not a friend. Lol


----------



## chocobon (May 6, 2007)

Hey Tim!


----------



## Aquilah (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tim is a friend of mine when he helps me out. When he doesn't help me out, he's not a friend.




That's a good way to put it... In elementary school! j/k!




Originally Posted by *Tim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *tim says success I have slowly been forgotten by some in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
I brought beer tonight only becuase its cinco de mayo. Other then that I dont drink much anymore.

Glad to hear you've put your life back in order Tim! Awesome too you've cut back on drinking


----------



## lovesboxers (May 6, 2007)

wow Tim.... it's been ages

and a sober Tim at that


----------



## vickih (May 6, 2007)

so far from what i'm gathering, Tim is God who likes alcohol...


----------



## Geek (May 6, 2007)

Tim is not sober lol


----------



## KimC2005 (May 6, 2007)

WB Tim!


----------



## SierraWren (May 6, 2007)

Hi, nice to meet you.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 7, 2007)

Hello, Tim! I'm Shaundra.

I just wanted to wish you luck with your college classes!


----------



## Jessica (May 7, 2007)

Hi Tim...i'm Jessica. So at 19 you're into beer, you're god and you're an admin on this site...love you already baby!!!


----------



## Geek (May 7, 2007)

He's not a full time admin. Only when the work load is extra heavy on me.

*I* am the admin lol


----------



## MindySue (May 7, 2007)

lol tony it's ok we know you're boss


----------



## Tim (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh I totally didn't vanish for another 3 years to come back yet again did I? Oh wait I did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So its been a while how is everybody going?

I have been off hard at work on starting my company and working on turning it into a true company last year or so, as well as working on finishing up my 2 year degree in college finally (graduate this term). Dealt with a lot of family stuff over these last few years, as well as have been dealing with chronic migraines for the last 6 months or so.

But the good news is I am back and will be dropping in from time to time.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 26, 2010)

HI TIM! i have no idea who you are, i'd never seen this thread till you bumped it.

but i wanted to say hi. i'm glad your life is good right now. i'm about to finish uni too!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice to meet you Tim, welcome back!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 26, 2010)

TIM!!!!!!! Hi


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome back Tim!!! and congrats on the business and the graduation!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Tim! Welcome Back!


----------



## Tim (Apr 26, 2010)

So how has everybody been?


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2010)

Too busy.... and there's a mother-in-law living at my house that I would like to remove... You have any spare bedrooms? lol


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 26, 2010)

^Oh Karren that was hilarious! I'm outside and think the entire neighborhood heard me laugh.

As far as things go...everything is looking up. Unfortunately, got a rosary to go to tonight. My cousin's BF died in a car crash so I'm going to give her support.

Sorry to hear about those migraines. I suffered through those a long time ago but switched up my diet and they're long gone. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Tim (Apr 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Too busy.... and there's a mother-in-law living at my house that I would like to remove... You have any spare bedrooms? lol No no spare bedrooms. I wish there was a way to get more hours in a day... :-/


----------

